
Chrome Extension is Making $399,000 / month - dzan
I have made a tool which enables me to filter Web Store extensions by almost any criteria.<p>Here is this list of TOP 5 Chrome extensions by M.R.R.<p>* Open SEO Stats(Formerly: PageRank Status)  $399,000.00
* Beebs- Watch BBC iPlayer, ITV &amp; C4 Abroad  $112,475.00
* AMZ Review to Order Matching               $49,990.00
* Relay Auto-Refresher                       $49,990.00
* Relay Auto Booker                          $25,294.94<p>The tool for making a market analysis such as the one above is available here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;webstoreinsight.com&#x2F;
======
dang
Hi, you should post your link as a Show HN and make it be about _your_ work,
not some extension making a pile of money. Leading with that detail is
sensational and distracting, and the idea on HN is to discuss more deeply
interesting things. If you'd write about your tool, how you came to work on
it, and what's different about it, the community might respond better.

See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22336638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22336638)
for more.

~~~
dzan
Thanks, I will look at it.

------
non-entity
Some of these seem so simple (conceptually at least). How do they generate so
much money? Are people really paying for chrome extensions?

~~~
dzan
there are over 20k paid extensions on Web Store, not all of them have users,
but I saw some crazy stuff, people are really willing to pay for anything.

------
jurgenwerk
How do you calculate MRR given many of the extensions you display are just a
one time purchase? That's not recurring revenue.

For example, if an extension has 1000 users and is priced at $5, that's not
$5000 MRR. This only tells that the extension earned approximately $5000 since
it got published in the store.

~~~
dzan
I am not showing M.R.R. for extensions which have only one-time payment
option, only the extensions charging monthly / yearly.

------
pknerd
How extensions earn money?

~~~
dzan
You can monetize them, either you will choose paid option (user have to pay
before install) or through in-app products. Another options would be to create
some kind of backend and charge a subscription for that.

------
dzan
Better formatting:

* Open SEO Stats(Formerly: PageRank Status) $399,000.00

* Beebs- Watch BBC iPlayer, ITV & C4 Abroad $112,475.00

* AMZ Review to Order Matching $49,990.00

* Relay Auto-Refresher $49,990.00

* Relay Auto Booker $25,294.94

